# 2nd round of the Brinkman MaxFire Dual Xenon Group Buy from Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

Brinkman MaxFire Dual Xenon










Hey we have figured out a way to get the light shipped to the UK at a total of $59.95 USD.

If you want please send us paypal at [email protected]

On the paypal info we need the proper shipping address and the title to say Brinkmann DW Buy

Thanks,
Phil
Detailer's Domain
[/B]


----------



## detailersdomain

The success of the 1st Brinkmann Group Buy click here


----------



## wedgie

I have just sent payment over :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Do we need a minimum number before this goes ahead? or will you dispatch mine on its own


----------



## detailersdomain

got it. nope no minimum on this one, we made it a long time ago.


----------



## wedgie

Hi phil,


Just to let you know that my brinkmann has just arrived safely and without me incurring any further customs charges.

Many thanks mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## zetec_paul

Wedgie how much was it in £?


----------



## JCooch

Use this site

www.xe.com


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JCooch

Works out at £36.26 fella. Cheaper than what i just paid from a UK seller.


----------



## wedgie

zetec_paul said:


> Wedgie how much was it in £?


I think it came in at around £37 delivered

HTH


----------



## Simonhi

I got two of these from Phil ... Top man to deal with and cracking good service ... It arrived within a week of ordering :thumb:

I just wonder why did it take Paypal four weeks to send me a letter to sort my account out :wall:


----------



## Simonhi

Double post :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet

how long is the offer on for?


----------



## detailersdomain

I guess for as long as I'm around.


----------



## RandomlySet

nice, might get one either end of this month, or end of october (funds depending, and also need a PTG)....

I'm assuming they come with a UK 3 point plug and not a sill "yank" 2 point as shown in the picture  LMAO....


----------



## detailersdomain

-Mat- said:


> nice, might get one either end of this month, or end of october (funds depending, and also need a PTG)....
> 
> I'm assuming they come with a UK 3 point plug and not a sill "yank" 2 point as shown in the picture  LMAO....


this is a us spec unit.


----------



## RandomlySet

ah, ok.... just read the old thread you had on this (well, the 1st page). So everything in the picture would be supplied, then I can either power in my car, or buy a new plug? Or possibly use my 2>3point converter that I have to charge my electric shaver


----------



## detailersdomain

-Mat- said:


> ah, ok.... just read the old thread you had on this (well, the 1st page). So everything in the picture would be supplied, then I can either power in my car, or buy a new plug? Or possibly use my 2>3point converter that I have to charge my electric shaver


correct. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

sweet.......

i'll hopefully be in touch soon


----------



## david_h

Just paypal'd the monies to you.

Used someone's on the weekend, awesome bit of kit.


----------



## detailersdomain

got it


----------



## Tiggs

I have just sent payment over :thumb::thumb:






.


----------



## detailersdomain

got it.


----------



## Tiggs

Payment sent Friday, received TODAY :doublesho:doublesho.........and on my birthday :thumb:.

Thank you for a top notch service.








.


----------



## detailersdomain

Tiggs said:


> Payment sent Friday, received TODAY :doublesho:doublesho.........and on my birthday :thumb:.
> 
> Thank you for a top notch service.
> 
> .


Awesome!!!!


----------



## david_h

Receive mine, awesome piece of kit.

thanks for the quick service.


----------



## detailersdomain

david_h said:


> Receive mine, awesome piece of kit.
> 
> thanks for the quick service.


thanks!


----------

